# Ski Tunes



## tjf67 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been following the same guy around for 8 years to tune my skiis.  Had a core shot last weekend and just got the call.  All fixed and racer ready.  Billy can put an edge on a ski that will make them stick to granite.  JEHAWW

Nothing like a fresh billy tune for some high speeders Sat am.    The snow plow with a good tune is a powerful weapon against the steepest fastest hill in the east.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

Sweet..AtomicSkier just tuned up my skis the other day and the difference is night and day..3 degree side bevel..one degree base bevel..ice isn't even noticeable..


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sweet..AtomicSkier just tuned up my skis the other day and the difference is night and day..3 degree side bevel..one degree base bevel..ice isn't even noticeable..



thats funny.  I have no idea what my bevel is.  Never have  Just bring them to Billy and he does the rest.  Kinda ignorant on my part but I could give two sheats.  As long as when i turn them over they stick I am happy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> thats funny.  I have no idea what my bevel is.  Never have  Just bring them to Billy and he does the rest.  Kinda ignorant on my part but I could give two sheats.  As long as when i turn them over they stick I am happy.



Leave it to an expert..I thought I MacGuyver because I repaired my mini-blinds with duct-tape..one day when I have a house with a basement or garage I'll have a tuning setup..but for now I can get tunes for cases of beer..cheap beer at that..


----------



## Schneehund (Dec 6, 2008)

I used to take mine to Lund's Ski Shop here just outside of Syracuse but they're closed now. 

If anyone has a recommendation for a place in Central New York, I'd be much appreciative.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 6, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> thats funny.  I have no idea what my bevel is.  Never have  Just bring them to Billy and he does the rest.  Kinda ignorant on my part but I could give two sheats.  As long as when i turn them over they stick I am happy.



Agree TJ, IMO, unless your a WC skier you'll never notice the diff between 1-2-3 degree anything.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 6, 2008)

Schneehund said:


> I used to take mine to Lund's Ski Shop here just outside of Syracuse but they're closed now.
> 
> If anyone has a recommendation for a place in Central New York, I'd be much appreciative.



Scheehund I know what your sayin---my buddy used to own Lund's and Nordic Sports but now is out of biz---been a family owned operation for 35 yrs or so, now gone. This economy really blows now. Anyway, not sure where you ski but Greek's shop is excellent---give them a try


----------



## Schneehund (Dec 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Scheehund I know what your sayin---my buddy used to own Lund's and Nordic Sports but now is out of biz---been a family owned operation for 35 yrs or so, now gone. This economy really blows now. Anyway, not sure where you ski but Greek's shop is excellent---give them a try



Thanks for the recommendation. Yeah, I really miss them. They fitted my first boots and I used to get everything from them. It sucks that they're gone. I'll give Greek a try. I just picked up a great new pair at a ski swap this morning so I have need of a tune.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

Meticulously tuned edges are overrated.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 6, 2008)

Schneehund said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Yeah, I really miss them. They fitted my first boots and I used to get everything from them. It sucks that they're gone. I'll give Greek a try. I just picked up a great new pair at a ski swap this morning so I have need of a tune.



You'll be happy with the job they do---$$$$ not bad either


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Meticulously tuned edges are overrated.



That's cause bumpers don't use them---heheehe:wink:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Agree TJ, IMO, unless your a WC skier you'll never notice the diff between 1-2-3 degree anything.



Disagreeing with you.  Nothing bites into the hard snow/ice like a Vokle or atomic with their 3 degree side angle.


----------



## rueler (Dec 6, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Disagreeing with you.  Nothing bites into the hard snow/ice like a Vokle or atomic with their 3 degree side angle.



There's definitely a different ski feel when your edges are beveled. You should feel your skis hook up into the turn easier the higher your side bevel. The problems are 1) the amount of material you pull off your edges (unless you get new skis every year and don't care-your edges will have less life) and 2) you have to tune more often to keep that razor sharp feel on a more aggresive bevel.  3 degree on the side definitely gets a nice sharp edge...I skied 3 degree for years, but recently (last year) I switched all of my skis over to 2 degree...It doesn't require as much upkeep since I'm on snow at least 4 days a week. Once I've tuned them up at the beginning of the season, I usually just have to hit the edges with a 200 grit and 400 grit stone once a week. 

I haven't noticed a big difference in performance on hard snow with 2 degree...As long as I'm not skiing lazy and I engage my edges "EARLY" in the turn (before the skis track back into the fall line) they hold fine.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 8, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Disagreeing with you.  Nothing bites into the hard snow/ice like a Vokle or atomic with their 3 degree side angle.



So, your saying you could tell the diff between 3 deg and 2 deg????

Also, my Nordica TF will chew up ice like nobody's biz---have no idea what degree nor do I care. 2 deg, 3deg, 2.75 whatever----a tuned ski will rip is all I'm saying


----------



## rueler (Dec 8, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> So, your saying you could tell the diff between 3 deg and 2 deg????
> 
> Also, my Nordica TF will chew up ice like nobody's biz---have no idea what degree nor do I care. 2 deg, 3deg, 2.75 whatever----a tuned ski will rip is all I'm saying



Absolutely...a tuned ski will rip no matter what the side bevel is at...but, I personally feel you can tell between a ski with bevel and one that's completely at 90 degree...Noticing the difference between a 2 and 3 degree means you're wicked precise and have a keen sense of snow feel.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm convinced of the advantages of a 3 degree side edge in ice and hardpack but I worry about filing away too much material and, of course, having to sharpen more frequently. The way I see it, a 2 degree side bevel is fine for my purposes. I may experiment with the 3 degree on my rock skis though. 

Agree on the sentiment that, whatever the beveling, sharpening is what is most important.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 8, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> So, your saying you could tell the diff between 3 deg and 2 deg????
> 
> Also, my Nordica TF will chew up ice like nobody's biz---have no idea what degree nor do I care. 2 deg, 3deg, 2.75 whatever----a tuned ski will rip is all I'm saying



No, but on trully icy days there is no doubt when i demo different skis back to back that the 3 degree skis dig in better.

My every day ski is 2 degree's and I love them.  There is more to how well a ski digs in than degree angle, such as the skis design.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 12, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> I'm convinced of the advantages of a 3 degree side edge in ice and hardpack but I worry about filing away too much material and, of course, having to sharpen more frequently. The way I see it, a 2 degree side bevel is fine for my purposes. I may experiment with the 3 degree on my rock skis though.
> 
> Agree on the sentiment that, whatever the beveling, sharpening is what is most important.



Atomic skis are 3 degree out of the box. Once the edge angle is set polish with stones and you won't be removing material. I you file often you are removing more material fast, regardless of the edge angles.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 12, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Atomic skis are 3 degree out of the box. Once the edge angle is set polish with stones and you won't be removing material. I you file often you are removing more material fast, regardless of the edge angles.



Thanks for the tip! I ski Rossis and have basicaly set them all on a 2 degree side edge bevel. I run a diamond stone along the edge after every day out there to refresh the edge. Usually, I'll refile at least once during the season especially if it's pretty icy or have hit a rock and have burred edges. I also polish edges with a medium and fine grit stone.


----------



## hardline (Dec 13, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for the tip! I ski Rossis and have basicaly set them all on a 2 degree side edge bevel. I run a diamond stone along the edge after every day out there to refresh the edge. Usually, I'll refile at least once during the season especially if it's pretty icy or have hit a rock and have burred edges. I also polish edges with a medium and fine grit stone.



you really dont need to file to get you edges shap after a rock hit. course diamond stone followed by fine then a arkansas stone. then just hit it with the gummi. i file maybe once a season and i ride a lot of ice and crap.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 14, 2008)

not all Atomics are 3 degrees...my Metrons are 3:1 and Sugar Daddies are 1:1 (Pow Ski-99cm at waist)

I tune all my gear along with family and friends...just a fun hobby


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Meticulously tuned edges are overrated.


+1 .... At least for those of us that avoid the groomers. Generally, my skis get tuned two months before the season starts. Maybe once during the season if I have substantial base damage. Wax and edges being perfect are not really that important when you spend most of your time skiing powder. 8) Just is not worth the money to me, I am just going to wreck the skis within two or three seasons any ways :lol:


----------



## hardline (Dec 14, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> +1 .... At least for those of us that avoid the groomers. Generally, my skis get tuned two months before the season starts. Maybe once during the season if I have substantial base damage. Wax and edges being perfect are not really that important when you spend most of your time skiing powder. 8) Just is not worth the money to me, I am just going to wreck the skis within two or three seasons any ways :lol:



let see i have spent maybe 100 in the last six years on tunning gear. subtract 10 or 12 cases of beer and you have free tools. i like having sharp edges. it is nice to know i can hold an edge on whatever whenever. plus i like the zen of tunning gear.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 14, 2008)

See... my opinion is that if I really "need" to hold a really good edge and a dull edge will not suffice, that is a good sign that it is time to go home or I made a bad decision on what day to go skiing


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 15, 2008)

skiing on dull edges would be like golfing with out a grip....you spend 400-600 bucks on skis, why not keep them properly tuned???  its easy...i dont understand.......


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 15, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> +1 .... At least for those of us that avoid the groomers. Generally, my skis get tuned two months before the season starts. Maybe once during the season if I have substantial base damage. Wax and edges being perfect are not really that important when you spend most of your time skiing powder. 8) Just is not worth the money to me, I am just going to wreck the skis within two or three seasons any ways :lol:



Disagree---I know for me that getting to/into some of my "spots" can be pretty wind blown, hard pack, icy so w/out a good edge would be pretty tough.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 15, 2008)

hardline said:


> you really dont need to file to get you edges shap after a rock hit. course diamond stone followed by fine then a arkansas stone. then just hit it with the gummi. i file maybe once a season and i ride a lot of ice and crap.



Thanks for the tip. Actually, in my case it depends on the amount of damage. If it's your regular ding from submerged rocks, then a diamond stone is usually all I do. If it's a pretty substantial ding (usually accompanied by some sort of damage to the bases or a core shot) then the files come out after a deburring with a diamond stone. Ice or hardpack conditions only merit the diamond stone treatment.


----------

